# Premier: Massive write up of 1 week at Premier Detailing



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

*A week at Premier Detailing*​
I have finally managed some free time to get a write up finished. I thought it would be a bit of fun to go straight through a week here at Premier Detaling.
This write up takes you from Saturday April 24th to Saturday May 1st. There is a large car show going on here at the moment and photos of cars we prepared may or may not be in a seperate write up. We have been very busy keeping our clients cars clean on the field( the show grounds have gravel roads, including a gravel race track through the main field). If
I can get enough phots I promise they will be up. So here we go...

Saturday April 24th 9:00am - 2:00pm
Mercedes SLK 350

This detail was was incredibly enjoyable, mainly because we knew what what lied ahead. A protection detail which was finished with RG42, SV Autobahn, SV Pneu, and interior with 303 Aerospace and leather masters trio. Only a few shots were taken because we were running out of time and had another car to finish up.




























Sunday April 25th 8:00AM - 6:00PM/Friday April 30th 7:00AM - 12:00PM

1970 Gran Torino Cobra

Upon arrival the car was immaculate whith just a bit of dust on the vehicle. After inspection it was obvious that a thorough correction would greatly enhance the finish. I started pretty quickly testing combinations and found Menz 106 was able to correct a majority of the defects. With the roof and trunk needing Menz 203s first.

Day 1

Inspection was done soley under a 200 lumen Surefire light as the weather was terrible. Most of the defects looked to be from the wetsand and polish after the restoration of the
vehicle. I was to correct most of the car myself leaving just a bit left for friday.

Initial inspection.























































Nothing major fortunately, and the paintwork was not incredibly hard or ridiculously soft which was a welcome change. Though the color was blinding under the inspection light.

Day 2

The car was pulled out Friday morning and correction was continued. Dan hopped on the trunk and roof with the DA while I refined a few bits with the Flex 3403. Thankfully it was a beautiful day after rain Sunday through Wednesday. Again this color is absolutely blinding. Dan and I could hardly see each other after finishing up the correction work.

Dan working on the trunk before, during and after.




























Engine bay was wipedown, tires including trunk spare were dressed with SV Pneu, all paint work inlcuding trunk, door shuts, and engine bay were cleansed and waxed with RG42. Interior was cleaned, vacuumed, conditioned, and dressed. 
Some general after shots.



























































































Sunday 7:00PM - 11:00PM/ Monday 7:00AM- 9:00AM

After a 45 minute ride back to the shop for a protection detail on this lovely Merceds GL450. Some quick after shots of it with Zaino.





































Monday 10:00 AM-6:00PM/Tuesday 10:00AM - 8:00PM

1968 Dodge Coronet 440 R/T custom

This car just screams muscle car. It is pretty much just stock body panels with about every modification you can put on the car. A quick summary would be that this car runs an average of 10.6 seconds in the 1/4 mile. So this car was in similar shape to the Torino Cobra we had done on Sunday. It was out with the Surefire again for inspection. This car was also immaculate, with much credit to the owners of these cars. The big glaring issues to me were the paintwork and the 18" wide rear wheels that were looking rather dull.
































































Wheels polished with Megs metal polish by hand using a microfiber. Lettering also had to be hand painted. This was quite a chore in the end. Paint work was corrected and waxed. The trunk and engine bay were also fully detailed. The interior only required a thorough vacuum. Some nice afters




































































































Wednesday 9:00 AM - 2:00PM

The 1933 Ford Phaeton that was done last year given a prtoection detail for the upcoming show. Sadly no pictures were taken due to time constraints. I was completely surprised to find the SV Onyx still sheeting water beautifully after nearly a year. Considering this SV Onyx was re applied to the finish. The orginal write up on this beautiful classic is here

Wednesday 2:00PM to 7:00PM

BMW Z3 booked in for a Mini Detail, some quick shots were taken. This car was given the same treatment as the SLK but with the roof also treated.




























Thursday 8:00AM - 8:30 PM

A 1942 Packard 160 was in for a long refinement for the show. The original thread is below, unfortunately like the 1933 Phaeton no phots were done on this detail. Hopefull we can capture some shots of it at the show tomorrow. This car was also still sheeting water beautifully with SV Onyx from last season. However since some polishing work was needed it was stripped and Race Glaze 42 was applied.

Friday 7:00 AM - Friday 12:00

We finished the Gran Torino Cobra and quickly left to finish some more cars.

Friday 12:00pm - 2:00PM

1936 Ford Phaeton

Well you may remember the teaser thread a ways back. We finisehd up the car but were unable to get any sun shots. This was an enhancement detail and was completed over 2 days, it was finished off with RG42.

Arrived to this lovely mess.










car was foamed and washed with the 2BM, then clayed and ready for polishing. Some quick correction shots, sadly the clutch was frozen on the car and could not be driven out for photos.














































However I was able to bring the hood out:thumb:










This is present time. Car being prepped for the show after the clutch was fixed and a new gas tank had been fitted.




























Friday 2:15pm - 2:30pm

A bit of a teaser here. It was off to schedule a booking.

F430 Challenge Stradale used purely on the track. If you look at the metal halide in the first picture you can see its not in pretty shape as far as paintwork goes.




























Some nice tar build up too.










Friday 2:45 - 3:30pm

Shelby GT500KR

We finally got to revisit this beautiful car. This car was completed over 2 years and is not missing a single detail. It is the most impressive restoration I have ever seen. This car has every single detail you could ever imagine which puts at the extremely high end of its class if not the top.

Correction work was carried out a few weeks ago before the final assembly which made everyones life easier but mostly mine. This car was painted in period correct single stage. Not any single stage though, Spies Hecker's system which was harder than a diamond! Menzerna 203s was the lowest I could go for finishing polishing that would actually touch any marring. Correction was carried out with Powergloss, then refined with 203s.














































Excuse this out of place photo but I could not find the original so its straight from the the teaser thread.





































After correction RG42 was applied, and removed. The car was then left to be finished before we would revisit.





































Back to the present time. The car was dusty upon arrival so it was foamed and rinsed.




























After the car was dried all of the little touches were placed. Welcome back to the showroom.























































After this the car was ready for the show and signaled the end of our week.
































































Friday 11:59pm

Our new site launched. We welcome you to come and check it out. Please note the gallery will be launched later on this evening, or sometime on Sunday.

Lazy link GotSwirls.com

Thank you for reading,

Sean Tompkins


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work on every car, and the new site looks top quality!


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

love the GTs "do not take this car to...." label, class!!


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely write-up Sean with a nice mix of American and European motors.

Think the Gran Torino looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The Z3 must have been a joy - only about a third of the size of the others !
Very impressive work and some amazing cars, most of which we'll not have seen this side of the Pond.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

dsms said:


> Great work on every car, and the new site looks top quality!


 Thanks Dave:thumb:


Gleammachine said:


> Lovely write-up Sean with a nice mix of American and European motors.
> 
> Think the Gran Torino looks awesome.:thumb:


 Its a very interesting car but incredibly hard to photograph. Thanks Rob.



RaceGlazer said:


> The Z3 must have been a joy - only about a third of the size of the others !
> Very impressive work and some amazing cars, most of which we'll not have seen this side of the Pond.


 Yea the SLK and the Z3 were quite enjoyable. This week purt a hurting on my pot of 42!


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

The site is now 100% complete. Enjoy!


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:AND :argie::argie::argie:AGAIN:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work :thumb: I'm a big fan of American Muscle, so thanks for sharing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Write up and some cracking work from Premier Detail


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice work on some gorgeous metal, great new site too !

Baz


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

my god. 



that will be all!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Some very nice amercian muscle.. great work on all of the above


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Love the 440, that must be a whole lotta rosie !


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Great Write up and some cracking work from Premier Detail


 Thank you.


Auto Detox said:


> Very nice work on some gorgeous metal, great new site too !
> 
> Baz


 Thanks a lot, like any other website it was a long time coming.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great read & great work chap:thumb:

Lovely to see some muscle cars from across the pond


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Some nice motor cars there Sean , great work and writeup !:thumb:

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## sulla (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking great mate


----------

